
FBI’s search for ‘Mo’ highlights use of malware for surveillance - andrewpi
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/2013/12/06/352ba174-5397-11e3-9e2c-e1d01116fd98_story.html
======
andrewpi
A little more concerning to me: "The FBI has been able to covertly activate a
computer’s camera — without triggering the light that lets users know it is
recording"

------
msoad
It freaks me out! I have many same attributes as this so called Mo!

    
    
       - I have a name that starts with "Mo"
       - I am from Iran
       - I am twenty something
       - I have the same skin color
    

I am kind of sure that they stole my information. I feel tribble right now

------
girvo
Question: I assume it uses various zero-days and known exploits to work. But
what if I'm doing all of this through a Linux VM? The guy in question is
"savvy" enough to use a proper proxy, and his OPSEC is good enough to get away
with things thus far...

~~~
uid
If you want to remain anonymous, a virtual machine is your only option.

------
3327
frankly its fine that they do this, as long as it is regulated and is not
abused. Today's criminals are harder to catch and to be blunt if the NSA had
not broken laws and crossed the lines they had crossed stories like these
would be fine and would not even have media relevancy.

~~~
ivanca
Of course, it's just fine if we all get kidnapped (or raped, whatever
punishment seems fair by them) by the government if we someday fit in the
ever-changing definition of "criminal" and "terrorists".

And it's completely irrelevant that the government is gigantic in comparison
with all the tiny teams of wrong-doers is trying to stop.

